# Ammunition!!!



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Well the shipment of all shipments came in for me today, just wanted to post some eye candy...... I think some of this is going to have to go right back out the door..Lots of goodies to enjoy here....MUWHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH

:z


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

The Skype Cabal had better start running! :mn


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

dude you are a madman!
put the CC down and walk away!


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Good Lawd....are you starting your own B&M.....PM me. I have a # for a support group that you should join


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Holy CRAAAAAAAAAAPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's a LOOOOOOOTTTTTTT of cigars............ GGGGGGGEEEEEETTTTTTT DDDDDDOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

So when is the herf !!!

You look realy stocked up.... WTG !!!!!!


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

WTF...............?????

That is insane.................and beautiful at the same time !!!!

If ya don't have one of these:










It might be this:










Go get'em Ryan !!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Thats a whole lotta smokin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RockyP (Aug 31, 2006)

if you are not careful you might blow yourself up


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

What kind are they?


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

A variety of biggin's and goodun's


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

Pure cigar sexiness!
I feel sorry for anyone on your bad side


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Holy Moly!
Now that is a SERIOUS order.


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

First 3 targets acquired!!!!!!!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Dammit, man - you got a fever or somethin'?

Very nice.


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

I've been in B&M's with less stock than that, good lord someone is gonna be hurting.


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

that's ridiculous  . you could hurt your back when you pick them up


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Seriously though, I really want to do what kind they are? Please.


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

If I told you I wont be able to get anymore 

Maybe one will end up on your doorstep!!

MUWAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Rploaded said:


> If I told you I wont be able to get anymore
> 
> Maybe one will end up on your doorstep!!
> 
> MUWAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH


Ok, I understand, man you are getting hit hard.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

kheffelf said:


> Seriously though, I really want to do what kind they are? Please.


You sir may have dug your own grave.....


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm Friggin Speechless.:dr :dr :dr :dr


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

Dude, :dr the first step is admitting you have a problem.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

That's not ammunition, that's an ammo dump.


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

Lookin' good your going to be able to reach out and touch someone. LOL!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

damn, hope ya got room if not PM me we'll work out an arrangement


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Good Lord,and I thought I was crazy...:r :r


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Ok that is insane.....I think you have a problem :r and I don't mean that in a bad way


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

WOW!!! I thought that I bought alot since joining.
Guess I was wrong. My credit card is going to hate you.:c


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

You've really got to warn people about the ****! I was at work when I opened that.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

That is awesome! The mail truck probably rode a little low getting that to you.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Wow - someone is going down...


----------



## SmokesInAZ (Nov 2, 2006)

I am assuming those came in kicked out of the back of a c-130 cargo plane strapped to a parachute!

"One Bravo Charlie, Restock of Ammunition has hit the ground, cover me I am going in for recovery, over!"



Rploaded said:


> Well the shipment of all shipments came in for me today, just wanted to post some eye candy...... I think some of this is going to have to go right back out the door..Lots of goodies to enjoy here....MUWHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH
> 
> :z


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

So that is why this truck was heading to your house....


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

:dr 

My wife would :hn me


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> :dr
> 
> My wife would :hn me


I could store them at my house. She would never know, till the cc bill came:bx


----------

